# using frozen juice



## merlot joe (Mar 2, 2008)

can i use frozen juice or welches grape juice freom store to make my wine


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 2, 2008)

You sure can use juices from the grocery store...some of them make real nice wine.


http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/reques65.asp


http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request121.asp


http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request206.asp


http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request181.asp


Possibilities are endless..


----------



## merlot joe (Mar 3, 2008)

THANK YOU


----------



## Tomy (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi Joe, 2 cans of frozen concentrate makes a very thin wine, use at least 3 and keep one to top off with &amp; back sweeten. Tomy


----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 3, 2008)

One of my favorite summer wines comes from frozen concentrates. As long as you watch your ingredient labels on your concentrates you should be just fine. Don't get fooled and buy the stuff with lots of chemicals in it.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 3, 2008)

use the 100% fruit juices and not the cocktails, they will work but wont be as good.


----------



## jeffhigdon (Mar 3, 2008)

I've made the Jack Keller recipe twice. both times the 2 tsp of acid blend was way too much. I suggest adding it slowly and checking the acid level.


----------



## Underboss (Jan 30, 2009)

I have made a few kit wines that I got from George. With his and the kind folks help on this site I have had great success with them. I have now in the carboy bulking a All Juice Zinfandel and a All Juice Barolo. I plan to let them age for six months so I now have some time on my hands but want to make another batch but don't have the room. So what I have started tonight is the Welch's frozen grape juice wine on this thread. I just want to make sure I'm headed it the right direction. From the instructions I think it says on the first night you are to add all remaining ingredients except for the yeast. So that's what I have done. But it just seemed odd to add the yeast nutrient before adding the yeast. I don't have a lot of experience on this so I just wanted to double check. I also wanted to make sure that I understand correctly that you add the yeast in 12 hours to the must while it is in the 1 gal jar. Just seems to me it is going to over flow. Am I headed for trouble or am I doing this right? Thanks for your help.


Oh and BTW...Thanks George for your suggestions on the Master Editions of the Granbarolo and Carmenere. They were great and have turned my attitude on kit wines around. Can't wait to start the next.


----------



## gaudet (Jan 30, 2009)

Adding the nutrient is just putting the food in there for the yeast. Some people stagger the nutrient but I think it is done that way mostly with meads which are longer fermenters.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 30, 2009)

You want to do this in a fermenting bucket just like you would with a wine kit. Extra room is a good thing until you are almost done fermenting, you dont want to ferment a gallon of wine in a gallon jug. The correct way to do a wine not from a kit is to add everything first except yeast and pectic enzyme. After 12 hours you add the enzyme and then after another 12 hours you add the yeast. The reason for this is that sulfites can negate the effect of the enzymes and te extra 12 hours is for the sulfites to be expelled so yeast will thrive.


----------



## Underboss (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks guys. Wade what you are saying makes since to me. I am one to follow rules to a T. Based on the instructions I have added everthing but the yeast tonight. I added the acid blend, petic enzyme and the yeast nutrient tonight all at the same time. I will make note of when to add these next time. I will also pitch the yeast tomorrow in a bucket that the All Juice came in (I'm hoping they are of a food grade plastic). Thanks again for you guyshelp.


----------



## Underboss (Feb 1, 2009)

I have one other question. At the end of the instructions it says to stabilize. I was going to do this by adding 1 campden tablet. Will that be enuff or do I also need to add potassium sorbate to stop refermentation in the bottle? If so how much to I need to add per gal?


----------



## gaudet (Feb 1, 2009)

Underboss said:


> I have one other question. At the end of the instructions it says to stabilize. I was going to do this by adding 1 campden tablet. Will that be enuff or do I also need to add potassium sorbate to stop refermentation in the bottle? If so how much to I need to add per gal?



Take a hydrometer reading, if you are 0.996 or less then you are fermented dry. There is probably nothing left to ferment. If you intend to back sweeten this wine then you would want to add k-meta(1 tablet campden) plus the potassium sorbate, then you add your simple syrup, sugar, f-pack, etc to back sweeten. If you don't want to back sweeten, then just add the 1 tab campden (k-meta)

LD Carlsons potassium sorbate is 1/2 tsp per gallon.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 1, 2009)

I would still add the sorbate as it has preservative properties also. It is used to inhibit molds and yeasts and microorganisms for shelf stability!


----------



## chatterbox (Feb 6, 2009)

I’m not sure that I haveaccessibility to a glass gallon jug…and I really do not want to order one and pay shipping, is there something else I can use to clear one of these gallon recipes in?


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 6, 2009)

Glass jugs that sometimes come with apple cider in them would work. Or, see if your local liquor store carries cheap wine in gallon jugs.


----------



## chatterbox (Feb 17, 2009)

So at the end at add a campden tablet and1 tsp of potassium sorbate if you plan to back sweeten...how do I back sweeten just use another can of the juice?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2009)

chatterbox said:


> So at the end at add a campden tablet and1 tsp of potassium sorbate if you plan to back sweeten...how do I back sweeten just use another can of the juice?




Chatterbox, see your recipe post about the stabilizer, on the sweeting part I use the 1 cup of boiling water and 2 cups of sugar mixed throughly then add bit by bit until to your liking.


----------

